# Italy Touring



## merfy (Mar 12, 2009)

We're going across to Italy in May/June 2011.
Anyone know how they view towing on an A frame?
Is LPG readily available?
Are their Tolls cheap?
Will me terrier be OK or will they eat him? 

any other pointers would be welcome.

Many Thanks...


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*help for you*

weve spent 4 years fulltiming in europe about 2 years of it in italty, get hold of a great aires book for italy called Guida camper aree di sosta,, its in simple italian and has good atlas motoring style maps ....lpg we found no probs usually agip, get book from vicario,s books if they still sell it best of luck


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Leaveing for Italy next week for a few weeks, this is a POI link of LPG stations... also you can just click on the map tap and see the locations.... there seems quite a few sites had a look at one station to see the fittings and looks no probs, as I have about 4 adptators.... enjoy your trip...

http://poiplaza.com/index.php?p=sdb&d=1226&lstpg=ds&lsts=_LSTS_


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Towed with the frame in northern Italy in 2009 with no problem. Police once passed us, slowed down onto hard shoulder watched as we passed and then overtook us and left us alone.
Other private individuals gave us positive attention, thumbs up and toots, all good fun, must have been groovy gran's car.
Don't worry too much, enjoy.
p-c


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

I have towed a car on an A frame in Italy and had no bother from anyone.

The tolls are quite expensive for a tag axle and trailer - see below. You can choose the English page.

www.autostrade.it

LPG is widely available but you will need the adaptor for the Italian pumps. I probably have one somewhere for a few quid, unused, if you need one.

Russell


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Oops just realised you said May/June so ignore below but the information might be useful for others

Don't forget it is now compulsory to have either snow tyres fitted to the vehicle or carry snow chains in much of northern Italy from November to March - and judging by the weather today you might need them.
LPG is no problem (called GPL here) so long as you have the adaptor
motorway tolls are cheaper than France
enjoy your trip

Chris


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy*

 Buon giorno, as everyone has already pointed out, no real problems if you're willling to be a bit adaptable.
Went to a motorhome show in Naples yesterday, and there was actually a stand dedicated to 'our fourlegged campering friends' with all sorts of bits and bobs to turn a motorhome into a comfortable kennel. Your terrier will only get eaten if let off its lead in the chinatowns of Milano or Napoli.
Can reccomend www.camperonline.it as the Italian equivalent of MHF for all sorts of useful info. Amongst other things, A frames have been a hot debate recently on the sites legal forum. The general conclusion reached is that A frames have not been legislated for, so technically are therefore illegal. However it is unlikely that a traffic cop would stop you, because he wouldn't know on what grounds he could stop and/or fine you; there being as said no specific law on them.
enjoy your trip and come with an open mind.
saluti,
eddied

 changed link to .it


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

ardgour said:


> Don't forget it is now compulsory to have either snow tyres fitted to the vehicle or carry snow chains in much of northern Italy from November to March - and judging by the weather today you might neen them


Thanks for the info.... not thourght about that at all, going genova, livorno, roma... looking at the forcast theres that white stuff north of Milano....


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

The link should be

Camperonline


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link... I had already changed it to .it  just got to get the translater (as I don't speak a word of Italian) to work on the site but thanks anyway regards Clive


----------

